# YouTube is upgrading to 60fps, adding a tip jar for donations and much more



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*YouTube is upgrading to 60fps, adding a tip jar for donations and much more*

(Engadget.com) - Google's video wing will soon get support for clips running at 48-and-60 frames-per-second, which should be perfect for video game footage that you've captured an uploaded from your PlayStation 4 or Xbox One in addition to those 1080p60 game trailers that are quickly becoming the norm....

Full Story Here


----------

